# Internet on Laptop Goes out



## Ezynell (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi, i made this forum account for a really annoying thing im getting with my laptop. On any given day, i will be on my laptop, and the "internet will go out" on my laptop, but not any other devices in the household. This is ALWAYS fixed by restarting, but in some cases it happens every 20 minutes, and since i play a video game in which the individual games can last up to 55 minutes, this is a real problem. If you people need any more information just ask, i just really would like to fix this issue without refreshing my laptop.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Did you try to update your wireless driver?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your laptop? As Chief said, go to the computer manufacturers Support/Download Drivers site. Type in your make and model# or service tag# and download the WiFi driver for your model.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

One of the most common causes of this problem is to run the laptop on battery and have the power settings turn off the card when power has reached a certain threshold. (which is the windows default). I would check this first.


----------

